# Emergency Generator and Type 1, 2 and 3 designations



## Vlab20 (Jun 27, 2012)

I am an architect working on a ambulatory surgery center in Wisconsin. The code is IBC plus NFPA 101 plus FGI Guidelines for Design and Construction of Health Care Facilities plus...

I am looking at specifically providing an emergency generator and I am confused as to what needs to be on the generator. I started at NFPA 101, Chapter 20-21 which refers me to NFPA 101 7.9 for emergency lighting and to NFPA 99 for general anesthesia and life support equipment. I go to NFPA 99 and this is where I feel I am missing something. NFPA 99 describes three types of Essential Electrical Systems (EES) a type 1, 2 and 3. They describe in great detail what systems etc should be on a type 1, 2 and 3 BUT they do not tell me what type system I am supposed to select. In the distant past I believe the selection process was based on the life of the patient in the event of a power failure. Type 1 being the most extreme...if power is lost patient will most likely die, type 2 is patient might die, type 3 patient will not die. I can not find that direction in NFPA 99 or anywhere else. I did find in the FGI Guidelines inthe ASHRAE 170 insert that space ventilation and pressure relationships need to be maintained for Class B and C operating rooms which answers a part of my question but I am still missing the step that leads to these Type 1, 2 and 3 designations.

Can anyone lend a hand? Thanks.


----------



## codeworks (Jun 27, 2012)

articles 700 thru 708 , nec 2008, emergency systems is what i suggest. i makes sense that the nec would come into play here., article 517, health care facilities. 517 will discuss required outlets, task illumination, etc, (very short version here, theres a ton of info to review) 700 thru 708 will discuss prime movers, battery back up, life safety branch, critical branch, all the stuff you need to address


----------



## Vlab20 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks, NEC is full of details however it does not direct me to a Type 1 or 2 or 3 system because of....something. That something is what I am trying to find out. We all know logically that a hospital will have a Type 1 EES system but certain ASC's do not have the type of surgeries that would require all the Type 1 protections. I am just search for the code distinctions between Type 1 , 2 and 3


----------



## Dr. J (Jun 27, 2012)

See reply in the Electrical Forum.


----------

